# Gone deaf in one ear.



## postman (26 Nov 2022)

Well this afternoon while decorating along with Mrs P i went deaf in my left ear.So thinking it was a faulty hearing aid i did not think anyrhing of it.Not a battery problem i put new ones in thursday.So home tonight both aids a good clean out took to pieces and new batteries.No a thing on the left side.So i tried both in the right side and i can hear the beeps as you take it through its different levels.Very strange and why only one side.I wonder if i have got some debris in it from painting,going to try and get an emergency appointment Monday getting up early and going down to the surgery.That will bugger them up they like you to ring,but by two mins past all the phones are busy and naff all gets you in.I dont mind a bit of blurry eyes but not having deafness.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2022)

Make sure you _DO_ get that appointment ASAP... Read _*THIS*_!


----------



## presta (26 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure you _DO_ get that appointment ASAP... Read _*THIS*_!



I was just about to say I'd ring 111 and see what they say.

Not so sure about their humming test, I'm partially deaf in the left ear but I can't hear any difference. The only time I notice is I can't hear the bedside radio if I lay on my right side.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2022)

CAN YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Nov 2022)

....Mother.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> CAN YOU HEAR ME?



Pardon, numb nuts!


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Well this afternoon while decorating along with Mrs P i went deaf in my left ear.So thinking it was a faulty hearing aid i did not think anyrhing of it.Not a battery problem i put new ones in thursday.So home tonight both aids a good clean out took to pieces and new batteries.No a thing on the left side.So i tried both in the right side and i can hear the beeps as you take it through its different levels.Very strange and why only one side.I wonder if i have got some debris in it from painting,going to try and get an emergency appointment Monday getting up early and going down to the surgery.That will bugger them up they like you to ring,but by two mins past all the phones are busy and naff all gets you in.I dont mind a bit of blurry eyes but not having deafness.



Up there with you bro! It's not a nice world when your reality goes t.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Pardon, numb nuts!



He’s not on this thread


----------



## postman (27 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure you _DO_ get that appointment ASAP... Read _*THIS*_!


 thank you for that.i rang 111,they asked me what are the symptoms i said an American cartoon family i got cut off.No those symptoms sound just like my problem i also have dizzy spells when bending and moving my head sideways fast,last night all i could hear was ringing and flowing water sounds.


----------



## gbb (27 Nov 2022)

Could be wax has moved inside your ear. I always had wax problems noisy work environments probably don't help but remember once getting a strange feeling inside one ear, eughhh, what was that ?...put my finger in my ear to pull out a blob of wax that had dislodged itself. Sorry, a bit yuk, and it was yuk.
Also, once on a flight to Crete, felt something happen in my ear as we descended, I went almost totally deaf within minutes. I went to a pharmacist there to investigate, oh yes he triumphantly said, you're loaded with wax 
I spent about three days listening to a distant mumble in my ears when people talked, thats all I could hear.


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure you _DO_ get that appointment ASAP... Read _*THIS*_!


Ring ring ring ring.Ah good evening could i speak to Dr Colin J please.Ah good evening i would like to thank you for your diagnosis,my own Dr has thoughts on the same idea.I have been prescribed Prednisolone 12 tablets every morning for two weeks,i am glad to report they are smaller than the tablets Moses was given.There will be side effects as with all medication but that is a small price to pay.One is a longer erection so i was wondering would it be harmful to take 24 tablets daily.Thank you for taking time out to help with my treatment.


----------

